# Scents for Coyote Hunting: Fox or Bobcat?



## jsoulier

The question, I suppose is all in the title. I hear about both being used with a lot of success. I have heard that bobcat works the best, but there isn't an abundance of them in my area - more fox. Anyone's opinion is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## CGC Mitch

A buddy of mine has been using skunk with good results . It stinks but he swears by it.


----------



## sonofdsouth72

coyote itself , along with fox is what i use here !


----------



## jsoulier

Really? Skunk? I might try that sometime.


----------



## GritGuy

Doubt it makes one bit of difference really, you think a coyote can't tell the difference, all one is doing is throwing more stuff out there for the dog to caution on, why make him more cautious and slow down even more?

IMO just more stuff one drags along thats unneccessary.


----------



## autumnrider

we use smoke for a cover scent mostly. quite a few homes around here that burns wood and leaves. we used smoke alot during deer season and the deer never spooked. last year, the few dawgs that come in down wind really did not spook until one of us shot.---you might want to give it a try


----------



## DogCatcher

i have had good luck with the skunk, but it starts to give me a headache after about an hour. but i have started useing more scent killer and letting the wind play to my advantage.


----------



## jeffrey22

when you use scent do you drag it around or just hang it in a tree?


----------



## catcapper

Cover scents delute your scent which makes an amimal think your farther away than you really are. They might fool a yearling pup--but when a coyote smells you--he leaves. I agree with GritGuy, just more stuff to drag along.


----------



## mjllag

I have good results with skunk. It can be pretty nasty to handle but it works. My friend traps skunks in live traps, kills them, and extracts the fluid from the gland below the tail with a hypodermic needle. (I don't know how he does this without getting sprayed) Then he mixes the fluid with a bottle of vodka-this preserves the scent and allows you to use more of it. I always use skunk essence when I am trapping coyotes and have had success when calling them.


----------



## Tony Tebbe

You can use cover scents if it makes you more confident. Being confident on a calling stand is the whole key. It keeps you more in tune for scanning for movement. However.....I don't use any form of scent control or coverup. I just stop them before they get downwind and kill them. There is no fooling a coyote's nose.

Tony


----------



## yotefixer

i use to use cover scent then talked to a cop with the k-9 unit according to most studies it doesnt make much differance (i havent noticed any differance)
you may want to try misting they claim its like a system overload for the yotes and can make them (stall ) for a few seconds longer =more sight picture time??
I havent tried it yet let me know if you have luck with misting


----------



## tjc1230

Seems that youte just love skunk. I use it calling and trapping. Sometimes i use fox urine too.


----------

